# Flea Collars



## Serenity73 (Oct 14, 2011)

I asked a couple of vets if it was ok for bunnies to wear a flea collar, an was told it would be fine.I have two inside/outside bunnies and am concerned that they will attract fleas. Do any of you let your buns wear collars? If so how did they react to them?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 14, 2011)

In short, no.

1) Bunnies should not wear collars, they can get caught on something and the bunny couldseriously injure itself trying to escape.

2) Flea collars use chemicals that can be toxic to rabbits. 

The only safe flea treatments for rabbits are Advantage and Revolution. I'm actually surprised none of these vets recommended them.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 14, 2011)

To add to what Rue said,

Flea collars are disgusting, their a waste of money, they dont actually work, and that's not even talking about bunnys, they dont work for dogs and cats nevermind making a bunny wear a pointless chemical collar. Ive seen so many dogs/cats with flea collars on... still covered in fleas.

Revolution or Advantage, the only way to go


----------



## SablePoint (Oct 14, 2011)

Flea collars suck in general. Rabbits barely have a neck anyways, it would probably be uncomfortable to them. I use a tick and flea repellant spray made for rabbits. It works great and last for a few months! You can also wash rabbits with flea and tick kitten shampoo too.


----------



## Serenity73 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info gang


----------



## tamsin (Oct 15, 2011)

Also, any product aimed at cages (or dogs) is likely to contain much to high dose for a rabbit. 

There is also the risk they'll get them off and eat them!


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe you should look for a new vet.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 31, 2011)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Maybe you should look for a new vet.


I was going to suggest the same thing. For a vet to recommend something that is so obviously (well, in my opinion it should be obvious to a vet, not saying anything against you) potentially harmful to a rabbit, I'd be worried to go to that vet for anything more serious.


----------

